# danner flashpoint 2 vs. wesco firestormer



## rmtlogging (Jul 7, 2011)

hi, wanting to become a hot shot next summer and im looking at buying the right boots for it. any suggestions on the flash point 2 vs the firestormer? help on getting on a crew as a sawyer would help also.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 7, 2011)

rmtlogging said:


> hi, wanting to become a hot shot next summer and im looking at buying the right boots for it. any suggestions on the flash point 2 vs the firestormer? help on getting on a crew as a sawyer would help also.


 
Hi, another flathead valley guy, nice 
most folks here will probably say Wesco, they're probably gonna be spendier but the quality should be a lot higher too, and if you have uber wide feet like me, the Danners aren't even an option


----------



## rmtlogging (Jul 7, 2011)

ok, thank you


----------



## madhatte (Jul 7, 2011)

Nick's are the best bang for the buck, IMHO. As for fireline sawyering: do a couple of years on the line and the chance will make itself available. There's always a need for a sawyer.


----------



## rmtlogging (Jul 7, 2011)

thank you, and price isnt really a consern so if there is something better please share


----------



## madhatte (Jul 7, 2011)

Nothing at all wrong with Wescos. I prefer either White's or Nick's, and Nick's cost slightly less, and they're both made in Spokane, so you can't go wrong either way. This is always one of those opinion things, so your mileage may vary. In my opinion, Danners are fine boots for general forestry work, but just aren't up to snuff for the fireline. You really want something task-built, and with the tall heel and Kevlar stitching. The heel makes breaking the boots in a pain, but you'll be thankful for 'em after a few hours on a steep sidehill. Oh, and use felt insoles whether you think you need 'em or not. Keeps toes dry and cool. Also leather laces.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 7, 2011)

Creston by SLOtown? My opinion is White's or Nick's. I have several pair of White's, most from ebay used. I wear then nearly everyday unless I am going to be on concrete. I have a bum knee and White's are the only boot I can wear every day. ( I wear different boots for backpacking.)

But a Peet boot drier and Obenhaufs grease and oil and a box of baking soda to keep your boots in shape.


----------



## wowzers (Jul 7, 2011)

I would shy away from the Danners. Sure there good boots but the fireline is no where to be dealing with boot problems when you still have days left on a detail.


----------



## rmtlogging (Jul 7, 2011)

thank you all for the suggestions and yes the creston near SLO


----------



## rmtlogging (Jul 7, 2011)

thank you all for the suggestions and yes creston near SLO


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 7, 2011)

oh, that's a fair piece from the Creston I was thinking


----------



## Joe46 (Jul 8, 2011)

To add to what 2Dogs said-Peet boot dryers, maybe the 2nd best invention since sliced bread. The best boot dressing was Loggers World Boot Oil- no longer made, so Obenhauf's is the way to go now.


----------



## dhskier2 (Jul 10, 2011)

rmtlogging said:


> hi, wanting to become a hot shot next summer and im looking at buying the right boots for it. any suggestions on the flash point 2 vs the firestormer? help on getting on a crew as a sawyer would help also.


 
If you want to get on as a sawyer... having your s212 FALA NWCG cert will go along way in helping you get in ahead of the next guy. Check out Colorado FireCamp- they run at least one s212 course a month. 

coloradofirecamp.com

Heck, if you don't have any wildland fire training, look into doing a 130/190 course as well. I don't know much about wildland fire crews... don't know if hotshot crews even put a sawyer on the fire w/o a s212 FALB cert. Only way to get an FALB evaluation is to have your FALA though.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 10, 2011)

dhskier2 said:


> If you want to get on as a sawyer... having your s212 FALA NWCG cert will go along way in helping you get in ahead of the next guy. Check out Colorado FireCamp- they run at least one s212 course a month.
> 
> coloradofirecamp.com
> 
> Heck, if you don't have any wildland fire training, look into doing a 130/190 course as well. I don't know much about wildland fire crews... don't know if hotshot crews even put a sawyer on the fire w/o a s212 FALB cert. Only way to get an FALB evaluation is to have your FALA though.


 
While jargon can be downright annoying, and should not be accepted as a substitute for intelligence, anacronyms can be temendously dizzying yet mysteriously maintain some level authority.

Never be fooled by jargon. Just read some of the arborist's pages. ISA lingo, BLAH!


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 10, 2011)

hl that is BS, NWCG and IFSTA lingo needs to b learned PDQ. CFC teaches S212 and I guess they cert FALA and FALB. Take ur PPE and ur MS440 and ur FSS chaps. Wedge color is up 2 u. Oh and drive a 2500 cuz an F250 won't start at alt.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 10, 2011)

I am impressed! You must know how to cut big catfaced oldgrowth redwood or something with talk like that! 

oop:

I just couldn't find the little one that bows so poop instead.


----------



## teatersroad (Jul 10, 2011)

wouldn't compare the danners to the wesco, nicks, whites caliber of boot. though i do really like their field boots, like the pronghorn.

..and 'agency' vernacular can be nauseating, regardless of whether you should know it or not.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 10, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> I am impressed! You must know how to cut big catfaced oldgrowth redwood or something with talk like that!
> 
> oop:
> 
> I just couldn't find the little one that bows so poop instead.


 
I'm so full of sheet my eyes are brown!


----------



## Gologit (Jul 11, 2011)

2dogs said:


> hl that is BS, NWCG and IFSTA lingo needs to b learned PDQ. CFC teaches S212 and I guess they cert FALA and FALB. Take ur PPE and ur MS440 and ur FSS chaps. Wedge color is up 2 u. Oh and drive a 2500 cuz an F250 won't start at alt.


 
Yeah. ASAP.


----------



## slowp (Jul 11, 2011)

RuhRoh, BOHICA.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 11, 2011)

BOHICA was always one of my favorite acronyms. also FAWBOTS: (F*** A Whole Bunch Of This S***).


----------



## richard88 (Jul 12, 2011)

i dont want to rain on anyones parade, but having worked fire there are a few things to consider, hot shot crews rarely hire people without fire expirience (they normally only have two slots for rookies on the whole crew because there are ratio requirements, meaning there can only be so many rookies on a full crew), next being a sawywer on a fireline is a very prestigous job and that is not just given to 1st year firefighters (not to mention there is a lot of conditioning required to even cut fireline for a couple hours, the conditions are just so different from what you may be used to even with saw expirience). What i would reccomend is getting hired with a district and then do a two week fill in with the hot shots, if they think you cut it they will offer you a job. I hope this helps and feel free to ask me any specific questions im happy to help an up and coming wildland firefighter.

P.S. the only boots i would personally consider buying are 1st whites and 2nd nicks (nicks boots was started by a guy that worked for whites for many years), ive heard good things about wescos, but danner boots while nice have no business on the fireline.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 12, 2011)

You might consider just buying your White's used but in decent shape and owning 2 pairs. This is your boots a chance to dry between wearings. When you are at home the Peet boot dryer is used but when on assignment you can rotate out your boots. Don't forget a pair of Romeos to wear when possible too.


----------



## slowp (Jul 12, 2011)

2dogs said:


> You might consider just buying your White's used but in decent shape and owning 2 pairs. This is your boots a chance to dry between wearings. When you are at home the Peet boot dryer is used but when on assignment you can rotate out your boots. Don't forget a pair of Romeos to wear when possible too.


 

No Romeos Carry Crocs. They weigh less and come in a variety of styles and colors. You could get a yellow pair to coordinate with the nomex shirt. 

When our throw together crew went on an all expenses paid tour of E. Oregon, the guys went all out and bought colorful neckties to wear for dinner. A little bit of civilization in a world gone mad. A bit of humor is a good thing. Our crew had class.


----------



## Joe46 (Jul 12, 2011)

I believe that Peet makes a propane fired boot dryer. Getting your boots dry at the end of day goes a long toward their longevity. Especially when you are shelling out $400+ bucks for them.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 12, 2011)

slowp said:


> No Romeos Carry Crocs. They weigh less and come in a variety of styles and colors. You could get a yellow pair to coordinate with the nomex shirt.
> 
> When our throw together crew went on an all expenses paid tour of E. Oregon, the guys went all out and bought colorful neckties to wear for dinner. A little bit of civilization in a world gone mad. A bit of humor is a good thing. Our crew had class.


 
Crocs are cool. Mine are manly camo. I carried them last summer on a 70 mile backpack trip and changed into them at every chance. I didn't bring a tie.


----------



## indiansprings (Jul 12, 2011)

Sadly Danner isn't near the company it used to be. The boots produced offshore don't hold a candle to their old Portland, American made boots. I bought a pair of Ft. Lewis "Go Devil" Danner's to break in and wear before going to Ranger school, I wore them for almost 18 years, used them for my "field boots" they've been resoled a couple of times. I still have them, and they are still in good enough shape to wear. it's sad you can't hardly find USA made Danners anymore. I've got a pair their 8" USA made hiker's in full leather I bought about five years ago, I'm guilty of babying them, afraid another pair won't be built as well.


----------



## slowp (Jul 12, 2011)

And I wore holes in the heels of my Danners after a month of wear. I am sure they were made here. I never bought another pair. Guess steep ground and pumice soils were too much for them. 

I did buy a pair of hiking boots a couple years ago, and they are doing well. I haven't used them for work.


----------



## dhskier2 (Jul 13, 2011)

Fair enough, fair enough. Shouldn't have used all the acronyms. It seems to me that when you want something, you take the necessary steps to get there. In the case of running a saw on a fire line, then meeting the National Wildfire Coordinating Group standards should be your goal. Getting on a fire crew and running a saw for the United States Forrest Service, Bureau of Land Management, National Park Service, or Bureau of Indian Affairs will require all new hires to achieve a S212 Faller A certificate, and I would venture to guess that for a hotshot crew, a S212 Faller B certificate would be necessary. As hotshot crews are being hired by the feds on any national public lands fires, the National Wildfire Coordinating Group recognized certifications are required- doesn't matter if you've grown up with a saw in your hands or not.
Also, to even be able to step onto a fire assignment, you need your Red Card certification. You'll achieve your card by completing a S130/S190 basic wildland firefighting course. The guy wants some info on how to get there- just trying to help him out.


----------

